# Advance Auto Parts "Task Force 2C"



## ledaholic (Nov 4, 2006)

I was in the parts house today when I saw the 2C flashlight. It is very similar to the Task Force 2C cell. About the only difference is the head design. The internals are exactly the same and interchangable. If you like the Task Force, you'll really like this one cause it's only 19.95!


----------



## tvman (Nov 4, 2006)

thanks, ledaholic. I went by my local AAP and they had one they were playing with. I took it outside and hit the street sign across the intersection so it has some throw.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like it says 3 Watt, but is it regulated? Task Force is 3 Watt + Regulation + sheath+Duracells. I'd like to see it up close though but don't have a AAP around me. Does look very simular, I bet the top does screw off you just got get after it, I didn't know that about my TF untill a month after I bought it.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 5, 2006)

hmmmm the more I look at that light the more Im intruiged. The only thing i don't like is the little decoritive dimples, i did find a store by me so I think I'll go see it in person tommorrow. If it is identical to the Task Force 3 Watt from a performance stand point then it is a hell of a buy. Looks like it does have a pouch too, hard reading the package info on the LCD screen.

They try to cost cost any where they can as in the batteries, the only thing else they could leave out would be the regulation. But I'll report back once I see it on Monday.


----------



## tvman (Nov 5, 2006)

SuperTorch,
Good question about regulation. Those dimples remind me of the River Rock 1.5w 2C. The head is smaller than the RR and it appears to be as one solid piece. The head may unscrew but it was not readily apparent. It unscrews on both ends of the battery compartment.


----------



## ledaholic (Nov 5, 2006)

I disassembled the one I bought, it is exactly the same internaly as my Task Force. The optic is the same, and the circuit is identical to the Task Force. Mine had no sealant and unscrewed apart easily. The head unscrews right at the top of the rubber grip and the bezel unscrews from the head also. Im sure they're made in the same building. Mine has a nice white tint. I had modified the Task Force with a BB500 and a UX1J star, the AAP light is very close in brightness, but is not quite as efficient. It draws a little more current than the TF/BB500 from the batt end.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 5, 2006)

I went and bought also to see how it compared with the Lowes Task Force 3 Watt.

Below are the pics. The flashlight from a preformance stand point seems identical to the TF3W, the Beam is beautiful and bright and white. As you can see I took it apart and it appears identical to the Task Force 3 Watt with a few small differences, also for size comparisons I included my Inova X03.



 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

1: The Body of the AAP3W(Advanced Auto Parts 3 Watt) is thinner than the TaskForce 3 Watt this to me is the single biggest difference. The Task Force is at least 2X as thick and Maybe 3X thicker if some one has a gram scale weiagh both flashlights with out batteries the difference can only be the alluminum thickness. I'm only talking about the body of the flashlight because the Quality of the head and tail cap seem the same and are thicker than the body/barrel of the AAP3W.

2.The TF3W was better greased and the AAP3W was dry except on one O'ring had a tad bit of grease. But this just may have been my light and is so easily fixed its a non issue.

3: There is a battery contact spring in the TaskForce at both the positive and negative end of the light(which is unusual), the AAP3W has a contact spring on the negative end like most lights do with a fixed contact on the positive end.

4:The Luxeon 3 Watt Star seems to be identically mounted in th AAP3W as in the TF3W and had the same removable chambers, I was able to verify that it had the same electronics that look identical to the TF3W so I'm 99.99% sure its regulated like the TF3W.

So in the end the only significant difference is the thickness the TaskForce has over the AAP3W but that may be off set to some by the fact that it is thinner kind of like a C cell Mag, I have a pouch that the TF3W was just super tight in but I could get it in, the AAP3W drops in just by its weight so it is thinner for sure.

At $19.98 this is the ultimate starter 3W Luxeon Flashlight, it comes with batteries and a nylon sheath which by the way was padded and nicer than the TaskForce Sheath. I love the TF3W but its $10 more(which is OK for me) but for a lot of people there is not enough extra to justify the $29.95 of the TF3W as the lights a 98% the very same light

The Click on the end of the AAP3W is a tad smaller than the TF3W and seems to be more fluid in its movement.

The other issue some may have with the AAP3W is that is anodized green and scratches will show up very easy, 3 years of toolbox abuse on the TF3W will be less noticeable than 3 years of toolbox abuse on the AAP3W.

I had said every one in my family will be getting a TF3W for Xmas now that will be this light as any first time Luxeon 3 Watt owner will be blown away by this light and Mom and Dad are not flashaholics so the $10 spent for a thicker barrel on the TF3W will go unutilized and isn't needed for their 2 times a year use, but they will be getting one killer beam from the Luxeon 3 Watt.

All in All its One Hell of a Flashlight for $19.88 the more I play with it the more I like it, It may/did seem to get hotter faster than my TaskForce 3 Watt but that may just be better heat transfer to the outside of the AAP3W is wasn't much hotter though and may just be my imagination.

For those that hate the anti-roll fins of the TF3W this doesn't have them, if the AAP3W had a tapered head like the TF3W it would have been perfect from a looks stand point I don't like the dimples but as I play with it more and more it grows on me, for $19.88+tax a regulated Luxeon 3 Watt C cell is a uber steal.

Makes me wonder what other variations of this light are out there usually when its like this and a manufacture is selling to various big companies with small changes then there can be as many as 4-5 styles of the same light with small changes. I had thought that Lowes had this specifically made for them when in in fact now I think it was sold to lowes by a rep of the manufacture which means there is probably more version around but finding them may be hard. I think I'll drop a note to Lowes that a 99.99% copy of their TF3W is being sold at AAP for $19.98 and that they need to macth it




. But more so now I wonder from a style standpoint if there is another version that I would like better than the TF3W or this one. For $19.88 with all the extras the AAP3W produces one hell of a beam, and can lay claim to Dollar for Dollar beam champion. I'm glad it was posted here and I'm glad I bought it even thought it virtually identical to my TF3W.

Both the TF3W and the AAP3W will make easy Cree XR-E mods with the very common lens size and star set up.






btw: for those that are finicky like me if you don't want your batteries to rattle when you shake your light you can put a 3 inch long stip of folded paper down in the barrel that will fill just enough space between the batteries and the barrel wall to make the light feel rock solid and you never hear or feel the batteries in the barrel, just makes it feel a little nicer.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review, SuperTorch. I don't have a decent 2C light. This one sounds like one I should check out. I know where I'll be going at lunch time tomorrow.

Geoff


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks to ledaholic too as its a simple headsup like this thread that points us in the right direction for low dollar killer flashlights. I mean how guilty can you feel for $19.88 and once you fire it up you'll be all smiles, because you got a killer light and didn't have to pay $60 for it.

*I ranted about the TF3W and its a killer light, I'm going to rant about this one too, like the TF3W the AAP3W is loaded to bear with features for the price. True 3 Watt luxeon Star + Regulation + Battereis + Nylon Sheath all for $19.88+ tax. Theres no denying its a Dollar fo Dollar juggernaut.*

I measured the current at 1030ma even with the cheap batteries headed to 2.0 volts after 30 minutes of burn time, so the regulation is working top notch. My TaskForce Current was 915ma at 2.0 volts and seems to hold its 915ma pretty well. So I think on some of the minor issues its just the luck of the draw, like I made sure by looking that I got one with the tail cap on/off button that looked perfectly fitted as the one I got and it really clicks smooth, where I didn't scrutinze the TF3W and it has a tail clicky that isn't as refined(but still works great).

If you do not own any LED Flashlight what-so-ever this is one hell of a cheap entry and will produce one hell of a beam also. In a way I feel the TF3W is justified in the extra $10 because it is thicker, 3x - No Doubt -, on the other hand this light isn't a cheap light at all and its only $19.88 and throws a beam identical to the TF3W and like I had said before equal to my $70 Inova X03 Luxeon 3 Watt. This type of beam just a few years back was $60. 

Just a note, the LED in the TF3W and the AAP3W should produce a nice round spot, but they are spring loaded(which I like) and they can kind of get out of line a tad if you bang them hard or take the lens cap off to look at the LED and you get kind of a 3/4 circle beam. Just take it back off and put it back on and you'll get it seated right to produce that nice round beam. Or you can kind of bang it on your leg - tail cap to you leg and it may straiten out. It doesn't happen easily so don't think it a cheapness issue, and 90% of people wouldn't even know it had happened because it still looks good, but the lens in both the TF3W and the AAP3W produce a nice round spot - its not perfectly round but its 90% round as apposed to 75% round when it gets tilted inside from being fiddled with - any spring loaded lens is suseptible to this minor misadjustment. We just want to get all our moneys worth though 


with out batteries
TF3W 6.2oz
AAP3W 5.5oz
So the TF3W has .7oz more aluminum it might not sound like much but you got to realize how light aluminum is, trust me the TF3W is much thicker but you may not need that thickness, but from the TaskForce stand point it does justify the extra $10.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 6, 2006)

Given a choice between this light and the minimag 3 AA which way would you lean? Looking at flashlightreviews I can see pluses and minuses for each.

Geoff


----------



## ledaholic (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice review SuperTorch, thanks for spelling it out. I had'nt noticed the difference in thickness until I resd this.


----------



## entendu (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review as well Super Torch , I picked one up today . Its very similar to my TF. The tail caps switch between the units but the heads do not.(Task Force head inside diameter is a bit larger). I also believe I may have got a dud or something else is going on because its not as bright as either of my 2 Task Force lights. :thumbsdow I did notice that when I first turned it on it flickered to full brightness then dimmed to about 50% then flickered back to full brightness then dimmed again . After three or four oscillations it settled down to a final value about half of what my Task Forces produce. Changed batteries several times and cannot always duplicate this oscillation. Now its constant but dimmer than Task Force. Again .I estimate about 50% as bright as the Task Force. I'm thinking of returning /exchanging it. Maybe a bad regulator . On the plus side the beam however is better than either of my Task Force lights , it has a very smooth profile with a bright hot spot and bright corona.


_Heading to the Future at Light Speed
_


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 6, 2006)

Decided to take a chance and picked one up a few minutes ago. Never liked 3 cell lights like the Mag and this one will easily fit in my coat pocket. Seems solid and well built, should take some abuse. I like the "pewter" finish. Mine also flickers up to high, but it does stay there. I wonder if this is considered normal. Can't really test it very well here at work, but it's definitely a good bit brighter than my L0PSE. Should have good throw. The beam is a bit out of adjustment like SuperTorch described, but not bad. I may leave well enough alone. The store I went to only had one, and not much space for others, so you might have to look a bit to find one. Once again, looking forward to the sun going down.

Geoff


----------



## lightinsky (Nov 6, 2006)

Picked up the 3 Watt AAP Led. Very nice beam round enough and seems brighter than my inova T3. Compared to the Task Force 3W I like the AAP better. 

1) I's lighter in weight.
2) Shorter in length.
3) Grey/Pewter body color I think looks better.
4) Beam is brighter and whiter.
5) It's got a nicer pouch to carry it in with more padding.
6) It's 10 buck less than the Task Force 
7) The batts don't rattle in the body like they do in the Task Force
8) The head of the light is smaller in diameter which makes it easier to carry.
9) Got 10 bucks in wallet from returning my Task Force.
10 All in all I'm considering this my edc along with my Inova T3


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 6, 2006)

The light flickering is part of the regulation but it shouldn't do it much, both on my AAP3W and the TF3W I've seen it happen but 95% I never notice it. The AAP3W is "Identical in Output" to the TF3W so if yours is only half as bright I'd take it back for a swap out, mine is/seems a tad brighter than my TF3W.

As far as the spot being round it is to about 90% which makes it beautiful and unnoticable on both the TF3W and the AAP3W and looks very good, RARELY when you open it or bang it real hard it might have a slight misadjustment(You'll see it in the spot produced) that makes a small artifact in the beam, this is very very easily fixed with patience, just undo the lens and put it back on a few times or do like I said above.
Spring loaded lens are nice because they can sit PERFECTLY on the LED - EVERY TIME. When a manufacture has a fixed led/lens placement your at the whim of did yours get seated perfect, most are, but some are not and you get what you get, like the tail cap clicky, but on spring loaded set ups like the TF3W and the AAP3W the lens presses down on the spring loaded LED and 100% of the lights can have a perfectly seated LED against the lens. If you take off your flashlight head and push down beside the led you see its spring loaded.



lightinsky said:


> Picked up the 3 Watt AAP Led. Very nice beam round enough and seems brighter than my inova T3. Compared to the Task Force 3W I like the AAP better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: Noticably

2:Yep

3:Its growing on me bigtime.

4:Mines identical - as in it rocks like the TF3W

5:Yep

6:$11 when you add tax

7: I never tried mine with out the paper trick I posted above both my TF3W and the AAP3W have a paper sleave to make the batteries feel so tight they are part of the barrel. I do evey flashlight I own this way if the batteries rattle.

8: Hard to tell from my pics but the AAP3W is a more compact flashlight, it only looks 5% more compact but it feels 20% ie.. as in you notice how it feels in you hand.

10: it produces a beam that every bit as impresive as my Inova X03.


Entendu, mine is just as bright as my TF3W if yours isn't take it back a swap it out.

The Styling has grown on me big time in just one day, it kind of has more of a Military type look to it, where the TF3W has an all around look.

I didn't think any light could out do the TF3W(and the TF3W is more rugged) from a bargin stand point, and you guys know my love for the TF3W. But like ledaholic said and 99.99% probably true they are made in the same building, and the more I own it the more my mind says - yea thats what a flashlight should be at $19.88+ tax, Man its a Performance/Lumens/Dollar monster. Othe than thickness it is the TF3W for $19.88 and its even a tad more compact and better looking with out the anti-roll fins. I'll be geting another, the TF3W is a light I'm glad I found/own but with the AAP3W arrival I don't see my self going to Lowes and paying $32.50 when this can be had at $21.50. 

Thanks to ledaholic for mentally being on the ball when he saw at his local AAP store and posting back here.

Thanks to tyman for searching and posting the first pic, if I hadn't seen it I might have just thought oh its a C Cell LED light not knowing it REALLY IS A TF3W for $11 less, in argualbly a better looking/feeling unit.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 6, 2006)

funny... I was just about to start a thread to give a "heads up" on this task-force equivalent... I was just down at AAP and saw this on the shelf..

glad I looked around to see if it had already been mentioned- looks like plenty of good discussion going on about it already.

just thought I'd point out... this light isn't "regulated" like other "true" regulated lights.... it has a voltage boosting circuit.. it works well and does help get the most out of a set of batteries, but the output curve is not flat. It's a steady decline to 50% output from the start(over about 2 hours), then it nosedives and gives a very dim output for many hours after the boost circuit gives up...

the perpose of the boost circuit is to makup for the lack of voltage from a pair of alkalines (3V) to drive a luxIII, which requires closer to 3.6V...


----------



## entendu (Nov 6, 2006)

Took it back and got a refund. They didn't have anymore there but located another Advanced Auto Parts and got a new one. This one is a bright as my Task Force.  I told the salesman that he better get more as when the word hits the streets that this is as good as what Lowes is selling and ten dollars cheaper he's gonna sell them. I agree with others that the grey/ pweter finish is more appealing and the padded case is clearly better. Also see the appeal of the design more military flavor as Super Torch points out. 

Now if only The Fennix store would carry a 2 c cell light. Are you listening Fennix ? 
BTW with my task Force I get 4 hours and 15 minutes to 50 % brightness using Powerex 5000mah NiMH. I expect the same with the Professional Favorite (PF 3 watt) /AAP


_Heading to the Future at Light Speed_


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 6, 2006)

The same Flashlight is sold here in Australia, rebadged and sells for $69.00,


----------



## etc (Nov 6, 2006)

Super Torch,

These are nice pics. Would it be possible to post this lite next a MagLite, say 3D? 

If you could post it next to a MiniMag and a D-sized Maglite, that would be great.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow. This thing makes all my others seem pretty anemic. The beam was kinda fuzzy, so I did SuperTorch's realignment, and it makes all the difference in the world. The bezel unscrewed easily and I could see the colimator lens was just a bit off center. Loosened the retaining ring, snapped it down straight, and tightened the ring. Now the beam seems just about perfect. And to think I used to feel the Civictor and Metal Gear were pretty good throwers. Not even a contest now. Thanks, ledaholic, for pointing out this giant killer.

Geoff


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 6, 2006)

etc, I don't have any mags to take pics of but it way more compact than the 2 C cell Mag and is built way better too.

Cheap price is always good, but its not good if you get something average, with the TF3W and the AAP3W you are geting a beam throw that is 99% of the uber Pros flashlights at $75+ retail. So my excitment on these light has always started with the 3 Watt Luxeon LED and the beautiful beam they have behind the collimator lens, then its just nuts now that you can have them with battereis and extras for $19.88+tax, its really an absolutely no loose flashlight.

my next buy will be some very high qaulity NiMH batteries, I wish Sanyo would get their new ones that hold a charge out in C cell size but that may be a while. Here they are in AA and AAA. http://www.thomas-distributing.com/sanyo-batteries.php While this charger does not charge C or D's http://www.thomas-distributing.com/la_crosse_bc-900_battery_charger.php its selling so fast they have a problem keeping them in stock and its geting/received killer reviews( I think its been out about a year), I'm pretty sure the market will respond with LCD info for every channel on all the big brands by mid 07, but I'm not buying anything that wont charge C and D and I want LED read out info for every channel and I want the new NiMH with the SUPERLATTICE ALLOY TECHNOLOGY that take care of the NiMH weakest issue of self-discharge.

Flying Turtle I had a feeling youd be back with a


----------



## WNG (Nov 6, 2006)

I also had no luck. Bad day...
Mine flickered as described by entendu, and also settled at a dimmer setting.
My 1W Luxs' are brighter.
Mine's going back for a refund.


----------



## etc (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to see how much bigger it was than a 2AA or 3AA light, in terms of carry. If it possible to carry in one's or too bulky. 

It looks kind of small on the pics. Any way to post the length and the diameter of the body and the head?

Also, is the spot adjustible from flood?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 7, 2006)

Length is 6 3/4 inches, head diameter is 1 1/2 inches, body diameter is 1 1/4 inches. It fit okay in my coat pocket, but it is heavy. There is no beam adjustment like a Mag.

Geoff


----------



## WNG (Nov 7, 2006)

It should be stressed that the light's battery tube is VERY thin. It unthreads from the 'star and electronics and feels light as paper. It would dent easily upon impact.


----------



## entendu (Nov 7, 2006)

Super Torch- if you go the route of NiMH batteries you may want to mod the TF. The spring that makes contact with the battery is designed to contact the battery outside of the cap tip. Most Alkaline batteries positive ends have a fully exposed metal cap . The mod is simple . Bend the end of the spring towards the center so that it contacts the cap tip . The Powerex and Titanium brand batteries are covered with a plastic cover leaving only the cap tip exposed. With the AAP aka Professional's Favorite there is no spring so this mod isn't necessary. Yet one more reason to like it.


FYI while I' sure there are others available I found a good battey charger for AA C and D cells is the Vanson speedy box. Computer controlled and good price at Armondo 


_Heading to the Future at Light Speed_


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the contacts. Yes there are some killer chargers out there, I was kind of hopeing that the LCD read out for each channel would become standard very soon, but really I also wanted the SUPERLATTICE ALLOY TECHNOLOGY in a C cell its a killer development for rechargable battereis. I have 3 Headlamps that are AAA so I might be buying the above set up for those anyhow, it does have C & D adapters not for charging but to allow you to use 2 AA in you C Cell devise I guess I'd get about 1 hour out of them but since you could recharge them every night it might be something for me to look at untill the C's are made with the new technology and the fact that I have now spent $25 on batteries for my headlamps in just a few months.

AAP3W at $19.88 is just a steal. I thought Professionals Favorite was the Advanced Auto Parts brand name, kind of like Equate is Walmarts copy of everything and Lowes has TaskForce but if not it should be called Professionals Favorite 3 Watt. They have a website on the back but its just a parked domain www.professionalsfavorite.com to bad but I really don't need anymore info to know, I LOVE THE FLASHLIGHT.


----------



## entendu (Nov 7, 2006)

WNG - Regarding the thin wall . Yes its thinner than the TF but I don't believe it will dent easily. I'm not saying you could run over it with a car and have it survive but unless you smack the end (with batteries out and end cap off) it real hard on a hard surface it seems to me it will survive and still function. It will surely survive a drop on a concrete floor.

Super Torch - Not sure of the name either but what the heck I know what to look for when I need another. I did find that although the head assembly of the two lights is not interchangable one can remove the led module and switch it to the other light. 

I'm waiting for a new lense I ordered from cutter.com to see how the broader beam is on these lights . Will post my observations.

With all my lights I find that these lights have a great combination of beam shape and brightness as well as run time and price. But the form factor is what I really find is the thing I like the most. I know the AA size and 123 lithium lights are good but when I put them down and grab either the TF or the AAP / PF I don't want to put it down. And it easily fits in my back pocket or in a coat packet. I can't say the same for my MAglite 2 C cell light. Can't speak for all members who own them but my appeal for the smaller lights was the relative brightness to size . That appeal stopped when the lights got to the Dorcy super 1 watt size or smaller. I find the form factor and extended run time in these lights to have a greater appeal for a general purpose light and at these prices its hard to beat. 

Thanks ledaholic for bringing this to the forum 


_Heading to the Future at Light Speed_


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 7, 2006)

entendu said:


> I'm waiting for a new lense I ordered from cutter.com to see how the broader beam is on these lights . Will post my observations.


 
AWESOME can't wait on that, you may need a tad thicker O'ring that seals the lens at the top of the flashlight, the lens I saw at Cutter had a small recessed rim where the lens rim in the TF3W and the AAP3W are flat all the way across but the O'ring inside these light may still be thick enough. I know Cutter has the 35MM Cree XR-E lens and P3 Cree XR-E so I've been very temped even though it would be overdriveing the Cree by a little bit. I think a Cree mod would have a brighter center spot and a WAY brighter spill which would be the ultimate beam imo. I wanted to wait on the Q3 but my itchy finger is ready to do the Cree XR-E mod just because its virtualy a 2-3 times more lumens.


On the thickness of the barrel, aluminum is deceptive like that its very light yet very hard, the barrel is only really thin where the rubber is covering it and that rubber would act as a shock absorber if hit hard. When droped 99% of the time it will hit on one end or the other and not the barrel. The Barrel is thin but imo it's a totally non issue and rarely would even rough use ever cause it to dent. The TF3W is only $29.95 and is WAY thicker so $11 would buy some peace of mind if thats something that worries you. What I really like about the AAP3W is it is noticably thinner, lighter and more compact than even the TF3W so that has value to me and out weighs any concerns over the AAP3W thoughness. I'm glad I own the TF3W and I will be geting another AAP3W and eventually all 3 will be Cree XR-E moded. I'm like entendu - I Love the C Cell form factor.

Advance Auto Parts store locator:http://www.advanceautoparts.com/#


----------



## Stainless (Nov 7, 2006)

What kind of BEAM does this have? 
Is it a tight spot like the Jupiter Luxeon lights, or a broader, more useable beam?

Personally, I think "2C" is the next form factor that should be developed.


----------



## MojoLight (Nov 7, 2006)

Picked one up today and really like this light. It is about the same as the TF, except I won the luxeon lottery (color wise) with my TF!!!

It really is odd that it seems so much smaller. Sitting next to the TF there is negligable difference, but in the hand it just seems smaller.

Can't think of a better light for 20 bucks!


----------



## etc (Nov 7, 2006)

* Length is 6 3/4 inches, head diameter is 1 1/2 inches, body diameter is 1 1/4 inches*

Interesting, if so, it's about the same length as MiniMagLite LED, which is 6.6" with 0.9" head and 0.66" body.

It's definitely smaller than 3AA MagLite.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 7, 2006)

etc, its a tad smaller than the TaskForce but here is a direct comparison to a 2AA Mag http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/taskforce_3w2c.htm

Stainless, at 10ft from a white wall the Hot Spot is 12 inches across with spill out to 24 inches total then it drops quickly so I'd say it 10%-20% beam pattern, definately a spot type beam but it is useable as an every day flashlight.



> Mojolight
> Picked one up today and really like this light. It is about the same as the TF, except I won the luxeon lottery (color wise) with my TF!!!
> 
> It really is odd that it seems so much smaller. Sitting next to the TF there is negligable difference, but in the hand it just seems smaller.
> ...


 
It's a very serious lumens thrower for $20.


----------



## etc (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, on the pic it looks much bigger than the MiniMag.

It falls into that category, too big to pocket-carry (belt possibly, but not an option for me), but if you need serious lumens and run time, I would go for a 2D or 3D --- well D cell-based unit anyway.. 

I don't have any C cells. I standardize on D and AA cells only to keep things simple. 

It seems like a nice lite but I don't see any real advantages over anything. For me, it would complicate things logistically.


----------



## Stainless (Nov 8, 2006)

Supertorch:
Thanks for the info!
I already have a 2C Jupiter LED with that beam pattern - no need for me to get another.


----------



## WNG (Nov 8, 2006)

Stainless:

The beam isn't like the Aurora/RR 2C Jupiter 1.5W 'moonbeam'.
Compared to it, it's a hell of a lot brighter. (and physically a bit shorter)
The beam is typical of a collimator, but has some spill compared to narrow angle collimated lights.

I got a replacement for my 1st defective unit, although the 2nd one is bright and very white, it appears my beam is misaligned. It's egg-shaped, whereas the 1st was perfect. Not having much luck! 
I think I'll take it apart and see if I can fix it instead of another trip. 

Don't want my experiences to sound too negative, I am trying to like this light. 
Regarding my comment on barrel thickness....IMHO the barrel shouldn't have been turned down to recess the rubber sleeve. This took away structural strength from the tube. The rubber sleeve could have been slipped on without it. Or knurl it like the RR 2C. 

I like the form factor of C cell lights too. And the dimensions of this one is great.


----------



## Bozzlite (Nov 8, 2006)

After reading the comments on this lite, I just had to find out for myself. Since I drive by Advanced Auto Parts everyday on the way home from work, it was no problem. 

I have to say, I am not a bit disappointed in this light. It has great throw and fairly usable side spill. It looks great too. The diamond knurling on the tail cap and head is nice. Rubberized grip. The tail switch feels solid. The padded sheath is almost worth the cost by itself. Batteries and lanyard are included. What a deal. Two thumbs up.

BTW, they are also having a sale on their store brand (Endurance) batteries.
$4.88 for an 8 pack of the C cells. Usually thats what 4 C cell Duracells cost.


----------



## WNG (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a note:
The AAP/PF 3W uses the same collimating optic as the Electrolumens Blaster.
But compared to a Blaster-3P in a white-wall comparo, the AAP/PF is a lot brighter!
The Blaster is powered by 3 Duracell alks.
Looks like Lux-IIIs have improved over the years.

BTW: the 3W star has no description on the back of it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Bozzlite, thanks for the tip on the AAP battery sale. I won't feel so guilty burning up some lumens in this light.

Do everyone's lights do this "ramp up" to full brightness? After straightening out the optic, that is my only reservation about it. I'd hate to see it dim back down.

Geoff


----------



## WNG (Nov 9, 2006)

My replacement did not ramp up or flicker between dim and full brightness.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 9, 2006)

I bought 3, One was perfect(the first one) the other 2 one had electronic problems and both have lenses that I can't get to spot, its like they are made to be more of a flood, but I know thats not realy right because as I turn the bezel I can feel the plastic lens seating grinding and when I take it off I see micro plastic shaving from where the lens was getting cut/grinding on the two Brass contacts on the star(that are the real contact that kind of have a half bend in them). I noticed on the good ones that half bend contact is nice and round and on the stars where it grinds the lens seat they are sharp and pointed, I have combined them and now have 2 good ones and the other went back, but I guess thats just the $19.88 maybe they are geting stars that are acceptable working but not the very best, I don't know but it appears the really good ones are just about a 50/50 shot. The TaskForce almost always has a great White LED and seem to be more exacting in their builds. Could just be my luck, and I have 2 I own and like but it was more trouble than I would have liked. Since I love the C Cell factor and these from a caseing stand point are what I love and I'll be moding them to Cree XR-E I'm happy, but I hate it when others here go and get it and wind up with a average light, seems to all be the luck of the draw. The ones that I have that work don't ramp up they just click on. If you look at every one thats bought one it like some got a perfect unit right off the bat and other wound up with odd things going on. If you got one you love I'd keep it if you thinking about returning and trying to get another your better off buying a second unit and combing the parts for one killer unit, and then the one you return is really return quality. I would have bout a few more because I LOVE THE SIZE AND THE BEAM when its right, but I hate returning stuff and it appears a real 50/50 crap shoot. So I got 2 killer ones and I'm happy.

Also if you look on the side of the Lenses(once out of the bezel) you will see a little plastic dimple from where it was cut from the manufacturing plant, sometimes this is more than a little bump and you should file it down to where it doesn't touch the treads in the bezel and make the lens tilt. I think its a combination of the lenses and the stars because I put the lenses in my TaskForce and they where more flood even on the nice TaskForce Star. All I know is I hate the flood look but I'm sure thats not what they intended as it kind of oval.

If you are going to buy one look down the lens in the package, there should be a perfect circle look with the brass contacts insight for the most part. If it looks tilted just move on to one that looks more uniform in the way its seating the LED. You can tell alot by looking at the lens, the electronics is a crap shoot, but I don't think ramping up is a big deal it did that on the TaskForce review unit(Mine has like once) but as long as you have fresh batts it should put out a very high throw.

Congrats Bozzlite sound like you got a good one. If they were 95% in the build quality I buy a few more, and I may still buy one more but it was wierd fighting the 2 I got today.


----------



## entendu (Nov 9, 2006)

Picked up another one today. Beam is fine with slightly more blue tint than my other one and no fluctuations in output. Will make a fine spare . Not sure why but at this AAP store they gave me a $2.00 discount . $17.98 even better. Yeaaaaah ! 




_Heading to the Furture at Light Speed_


----------



## MojoLight (Nov 9, 2006)

Flying Turtle said:


> Hey Bozzlite, thanks for the tip on the AAP battery sale. I won't feel so guilty burning up some lumens in this light.
> 
> Do everyone's lights do this "ramp up" to full brightness? After straightening out the optic, that is my only reservation about it. I'd hate to see it dim back down.
> 
> Geoff


 
Yep, mine "ramps up" also. In fact, on the FLR site it's mentioned about the TF model. My TF doesn't do it but the AAP does. Doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't get stuck on the ramp....


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Nov 9, 2006)

Based on this thread, I bought an AAP-3W today. It is very nice, indeed. Great throw and spill, white light without a hint of blue to my eye.

In my humble opinion, it is $20 well spent. Identical performance to the Task Force 2xC cell (AAP is a more attractive torch, to my eye), and a much more powerful and usefull light than the River Rock 2xC 1.5W light, which was my previous bargin of the decade light.

Frank


----------



## lightinsky (Nov 9, 2006)

Doing a runtime test on the AAP 3 Watt and so far it's been running for a little over 2 hours and it's at about 1/2 the brightness it started it from the naked eye. It was non diminished for about 1 hour and 15 minutes from visually looking at it in a dark room. Will see how much longer it will run for ? Seems to me that this light is very well regulated for the first 1 hour and diminishes slowly thereafter. I don't have any real time equipment to do the proper testing but I'm very pleased with it's performance and it's price point. 





Inova T3, AAP 3 Watt, G2 with p60 and FM 35 filter, 9P with P90, Minimag with niteize led and Inova 24/7 kit.


----------



## tvman (Nov 10, 2006)

Lightinsky,

Are you using nihm's, alkies, or the endurance batts with your test?


----------



## lightinsky (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm using energizer alks and the light went on to 5 hours but alot dimmer of course but enough to pick up something on the ground or to navigate a few feet in front of you. Not bad.


----------



## Bozzlite (Nov 10, 2006)

Third day (night) with this light. I am still really impressed. The "WOW" factor is definitely there. And I have some of the new Mag LEDs. 2AA, 3 AA, and 3 D cell drop in. But this one..... bright white light and lots of throw. It is just a pleasant beam all around. That's the only way I know how to describe it. Maybe I got lucky. No problems with it. Mine does not ramp up, its just on like rat now. 
Thinking seriously about buying another one but sounds like about half you guys are having some sort of issue with them. 

Has anyone had any probs with the Lowe's Task Force version? I would be willing to pay the extra 10 bucks to get this quality of light output.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 10, 2006)

The TaskForce is known for having a killer white beam, My Task force has the best beam color of all. The AAP3W has seemed to have a few that are just a tad bit more blue than the TF3W, all three of mine where bluer than my TaskForce and I've heard others that own a TF3W talk about how perfect the color of light is. Its not going to be dramatic but if you don't care about the $11 and since you own a perfect AAP3W you might give the TF3W a try, it should be a tad tougher light. If my TF3W is the best then I'd say my AAP3W is 90-95% as good but all this boils down to what they call the Luxeon lottery sometimes you get the perfect tint and sometimes it is cooler(Blueish) or warmer(yellowish) sounds like you got a killer tint on your first AAP3W you just got to roll the dice but if you get another AAP3W I'd bet you'd be happy too. Just from recall it seems the TF3W has more consistanly produced a very white light. Decisions Decisions.


----------



## CANDLE (Nov 21, 2006)

I have bought both the Advance Auto and the Lowes 2 C cell lights and in both of them the luxeon seem to "float". For proper heat disapation I think the LED should be firm against a metal heat sink. I suspect that neither of these ligits are properly heat sinked.


----------



## cobb (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks guys for making up for my short comings. I thought this light was too good to be ignored by our community and is the best bang for a bright led light for the bucks that uses plain old batteries. Lets not forget it comes with a holster too and is available locally. 

This light makes my 3 aa mag led light look like a single squeeze led keyring light when the two are shined side mby side. Its like comparing a squirt gun to a fire hose.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 5, 2006)

Glad to here more and more are geting them with the True Spot Beam sounds like they just may had a bad run with a few. With the Spot its the best light for the money I know of. $19.88 and it uses every bit of the Luxeon 3, I'm going to get another one in about a week. A lot of people here don't really know what were talking about till they get it and then go WHHOOAAA thats a killer beam.


----------



## sawmill23 (Dec 5, 2006)

How hard would it be to put a Cree in these lights? Just solder the connections?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 5, 2006)

I wondered how it compared with the 3AA Mag. Thanks, Cobb, for mentioning how it rates. Been tempted by the Mag, but might skip it now.

Geoff


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 5, 2006)

SKIP IT(the MAG 3AA that is) there is no comparision in throw.I played with my Mag 3AA 3wLED for 2 minutes before I knew it was headed back, kinda lame and SADLY reflects badly on the 3Watt LED in the 2/3/4D Cell sizes that are very nice even if they are not the cream of the crop.


----------



## cobb (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe I am in the dark here, but I thought the mini mag was pretty good for what it is. Is the advance auto light freakishly bright or is it average for a light of its capacity? 

Man,this light out shines mycabelas xpg 3 watt led light recharagable that was brighter than anything I owned.


----------



## SuperTorch (Dec 10, 2006)

And thats why we continue to tell people JUST GET ONE at $19.88 what do you have to lose, and what you have to gain is the best light you own or at least the rare satisfaction feeling of GETING MORE THAN YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## cobb (Dec 10, 2006)

You are correct sir in that respect, its brighter than a 80 dollar light i own. Infact its on par with the 10 wat hid light I own to tell you the truth. Same purplish tint to it as well. Rather freaskishly bright for something of its size and such a low power requirement. Id expect something like this to use 12 cr 123 batteries or some lithion battery that weights a few pounds. 

Now if we can just use multiple of the light modules in a single body, evil laughs.


----------



## russtang (Dec 11, 2006)

etc said:


> Well, on the pic it looks much bigger than the MiniMag.
> 
> It falls into that category, too big to pocket-carry (belt possibly, but not an option for me), but if you need serious lumens and run time, I would go for a 2D or 3D --- well D cell-based unit anyway..
> 
> ...


You can use AA batts in practically any "C" sized light. I have about 4 C batt lights including the AAP 3w and taskforce and I am using AA in all of them.
It makes them noticeably lighter. 
I use a 5/8 pvc pipe and wrap tape on both ends until it fits snuggly inside the flashlight battery tube.
On some lights you may have to bend the spring some.


----------



## cobb (Dec 11, 2006)

Err? I rather use those parallel adapter to allow me to use 3 2500mah aa cells in place of a C cell than shimming it up for aa use. I like to get a few comfortable hours out of a light if I use it for an extended power outage, for the car incase of an emergency or being stuck in the elevelator. 

I bet this would make one wicked aa cell light if you could use the led, reflector in an aa body or single cr 123 cell unit.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 8, 2007)

Hate to resurrect this thread, but I purchased the AAP3W about 2 weeks ago and just finally got around to playing with it tonight, and wow!!!

I went to the backyard and aimed it at some trees all about 4-5 stories high and about 30-40ft from my deck. It lit up those trees nicely, kinda' like a combo flood/spot. I love this light and the price can't be beat. I'm glad I returned my 3AA MagLED, though I never opened it :laughing:, but for only $4 more I doubt it could compete..


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 8, 2007)

This does out-throw the 3AA Mag by a bit, and probably runs longer. The Mag has a more usable flood. Both do a nice job.

Geoff


----------



## SuperTorch (Jan 8, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Hate to resurrect this thread, but I purchased the AAP3W about 2 weeks ago and just finally got around to playing with it tonight, and wow!!!
> 
> I went to the backyard and aimed it at some trees all about 4-5 stories high and about 30-40ft from my deck. It lit up those trees nicely, kinda' like a combo flood/spot. I love this light and the price can't be beat. I'm glad I returned my 3AA MagLED, though I never opened it :laughing:, but for only $4 more I doubt it could compete..


 
I've owned both and the Mag is a joke compared to the AAP3W you did youself a favor imho


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if any other store sells it besides Advance Auto parts?

We don't have them in my area but I would like to check this light out.


----------



## SuperTorch (Jan 8, 2007)

Lowes TaskForce 3W 2 C Cell is virtually the same light and has the same optic and an even whiter LED as far as reports go, mind did. It's $29.95 so maybey you have a Lowes by you. Otherwise order online.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 8, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> Lowes TaskForce 3W 2 C Cell is virtually the same light and has the same optic and an even whiter LED as far as reports go, mind did. It's $29.95 so maybey you have a Lowes by you. Otherwise order online.



Thanks but I dunno I have heard bad things about the TaskForce light, is it any good? I heard it was really crappy and the Inova lights were better. You have both right? Have you noticed the Inova being a lot better?


----------



## SuperTorch (Jan 9, 2007)

Inova is an upscale brand, the Lowes Rocks I liked it a lot better than my Inova(Inovas build qulity can't be beat though thats why their 3 watters are $60) there is a thread on the Taskforce 3W, its better than the AAP3W but it cost $10 more. I say better because it as seem everyone whos got it has said they won the luxeon lottery and that the LED was very white, my was whiter than all 3 of my AAP3W but in reality they are the same light, the AAP3W feels better in the hand maybe, you'd love either one of them I'm sure.


----------



## suvdave (Jan 9, 2007)

The TaskForce 3W 2C from Lowes was my first "real" LED light. I was very impressed with it when I got it. I had no idea that LED lights could be this bright, basically as good or better than any old fashion bulb light I've had (at considerably more money though).

Then I bought a HuntLight FT-01PJ for my second light. This puts my TaskForce to shame. Not so much for brightness (they are about the same), but the beam on the HuntLight is much smoother and the light is much more white than the TaskForce. The biggest difference is in the construction. The HuntLight is much much nicer than the TaskForce. It has the feel of a fine precision instrument as opposed to the TaskForce, which feels a little on the cheap side. The HuntLight is also smaller and lighter than the TaskForce. It just feels so much better holding it. The kicker is that the Huntlight is the same price I paid for the TaskForce light, $30 (at JSBurly's - out of stock so I bought it for $33 from Lighthound). If I could, I would trade the TaskForce light for a second HuntLight FT-01, but I can't so I'll just use the TaskForce as a nice kitchen drawer flashlight.

Newbie with TaskForce 3W 2C, HuntLight FT-01PJ, Fenix P1D-CE, Inova 24-7


----------



## SuperTorch (Jan 9, 2007)

The Huntlight looks like something I'd like to own if the Cree's were not around the corner, however compared to the TaskForce it uses $10 Batteries if bought anywhere but online and the TaskForce allows you to go in and grab C Cells from anywhere. How do you like your P1D-CE?


----------



## suvdave (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought a bunch of Energizer CR123 batteries online with my HuntLight for $1.67 each. About the same cost as the C alkaline, but better shelf life. I've seen the CR123 for as low as $1 each (Titanium brand). I do like the ability to use the C cells in the TaskForce light, but there is no comparison between TaskForce and HuntLight in build quality.

The P1D-CE gives off a great beam, very bright, throw better than the TaskForce with much nicer flood. My only reservations about it is that it seems too small to comfortably hold. I'm keeping it in case I need a small bright light for my pocket or my wife's purse. For me, the 2 CR123 HuntLight is the perfect size for comfort. My ideal light would also have a multi-level switch and Cree LED to get better battery life. HuntLight makes a FT-01XSE Cree that would be my perfect light if it didn't cost $90. That's too much of a premium over the $30 FT-01 base level HuntLight, just for a switch and a Cree (and type III anodizing).


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 9, 2007)

OK so basically the consensus is, the flashlights go in order of awesomeness, the TaskForce, HuntLight, then Fenix, with the Fenix being the most awesome and the TaskForce the least awesome?


----------



## BMRSEB (Jan 9, 2007)

Hellbore said:


> OK so basically the consensus is, the flashlights go in order of awesomeness, the TaskForce, HuntLight, then Fenix, with the Fenix being the most awesome and the TaskForce the least awesome?


Sounds about right. But for value/dollar and as a decent standby it's not bad..


----------



## martytoo (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone in the Albany NY area who might have access to a "Times Union" Source card can get an additional 10% off most parts at Advance Auto Parts.


Even so, I'm not sure I want a 3C light. My old 3C's seemed to always be dead when I finally picked them up....almost never used them and the batteries died a slow death because of aging.


----------



## cobb (Jan 9, 2007)

I picked up one as a last minute Christmas present and man, it was the same as the one I bought. Bright, white and impresive for a 3 watt light that uses 2 c cells.


----------



## cobb (Jan 15, 2007)

I was out with this light and my laser in Gods country in rural VA. To my surprise as I was watching my laser beam through the air, this light also shown a beam through the air too. Man, who knew a 2c cell power led light for under 20 bucks can be that bright?


----------



## oldolds442 (Mar 15, 2007)

i didn't like the rubber grip, so i paracorded it. i think i feels and looks better..


----------



## etc (May 20, 2007)

Much talk, but has anyone done a solid run time analysis?

I looked at flashlightreviews site, and they rate the MagLite 3AA 3W Lite as being both brighter and having longer run time. Their lumens quotient is 40 vs. that of AAP3W at 37.

How much run time/Lumens does one get from AAP3W on NIMH cells?

I would think that with AAP 2C, one should have 10,000 MaH capacity vs. 7500 MaH capacity of 3AA MagLite.


----------



## mhubble (May 20, 2007)

> Much talk, but has anyone done a solid run time analysis?


 
I did a while back and I think I got a couple of hours of full brightness on a pair of duracell ultrras. Honestly I cant remember. But I do remember the run time test I did on this light after I modded it with a SSCP4. Read about it here.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161376


----------



## etc (May 22, 2007)

thanks for the info

My local AAP has one FWIW and it is fairly small.


----------



## etc (Jun 7, 2007)

I finally got the light. Neat. It has more throw and a more useful beam than the MagLite 3aa.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, I love mine a good backup/emergency light. I have mine running 2 AA Energizer Rechargeables using an AA to C adaptor from Litemania..


----------



## SuperTorch (Jun 7, 2007)

*It is a "Must Mod" now for anyone who owns this light to put in a SEOUL P4*, it doubles the output of an already bright light. Just make sure you get a High Qaulity Seoul P4 on a Star -(not one from Dealtime - I had one work fine but your at the luck of the draw buying from them( I had some with bad focus)). Swap the new star in with some Artic Silver 5 compound and thats it. Boom 160+ lumens in a tight throw with more side spill than the Luxeon. This light $20 + Seoul P4 $10 + Solder Kit from RS $10 = $40 is a must have for beginers, espicailly since once your done you have a light that is unmatched for price and features.


----------



## SuperTorch (Jun 7, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Yeah, I love mine a good backup/emergency light. I have mine running 2 AA Energizer Rechargeables using an AA to C adaptor from Litemania..


 
If you get a chance run it on AA Lithiums and measure the current for us. Id be curious how much brighter it might be on Lithiums.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 7, 2007)

I ended up modding mine to a Seoul SVO emitter. I didn't have it mounted on a star, so I simply left the stock star intact, pried the luxeon off, and mounted the new emitter onto the old star (using a bit of Arctic Silver to make it hold). That dramatically improved the overall output -- this is now a really great flood light.


----------



## etc (Jun 7, 2007)

Please clarify where to get this part and how to install it.

Is it as simple as unsoldering the old star and soldering in the new?

*
Swap the new star in with some Artic Silver 5 compound and thats it. Boom 160+ lumens in a tight throw with more side spill than the Luxeon. This light $20 + Seoul P4 $10 + Solder Kit from RS $10 = $40 is a must have for beginers, espicailly since once your done you have a light that is unmatched for price and features.
*


----------



## SuperTorch (Jun 7, 2007)

^ go to the B/S/T forum and ask to buy the latest Seoul P4 Star, Then yes you just solder off the old one(use soldering braid to wick it up) then solder the new Seoul P4 Star in with some thermal compound under it for heat transfer(get it at CompUSA is easy) and your done. Very VERY easy. Throw and spill will be doubled. :huh:

ETC this is it - ut at this site buy at you own risk I only got good uniform light output from two of three I bought from them. So you may be ok geting rom them but if you can find one more direct then It'd be worth the extra few dollars. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445


----------



## etc (Jun 12, 2007)

* AAP3W vs. MagLite 2D 3W and MagLite 3AA 3W...
*

I've used all 3 extensively...

My review after 1 week of AAP3W...

Very practical, 2C is awesome. The 2D Maglite is huge by comparison.

The spill/throw/flood balance is just right and better than MM3AA. It's shorter but not very suitable for EDC as it tends to sag and print badly in the dress pants. Jeans, might be OK. 

Can one assume that given 2 C cells, NiMH each one being 5,000 MaH it's equivalent to a 4AA light with each AA cell being 2500MaH? 

The run time is OK, but sucks with Alkalines as any other light of same caliber. I think it would do much better (meaning consistently) with NiMH. 

All in all very neat tool to have when fixing your car, or hiking, or just EDC perhaps if you use the holster that comes with it.

* Fit and finish: * MagLites are nicer made. It has a cheap taste to it, frankly. I had to take a newspaper and insert it under the rubber grip, which was way too loose.

* Switch * This is where AAP3W totally dominates the MagLites, both of them. It's just so easy to use. Very fast and can use *one-handed*. 

Will I get rid of my MagLites? No way. One place where the 2D MagLites dominates is throw. And the thing about 3AA MagLite is that it uses AA cells which I use everywhere else. So chances are, for a serious mission, I will be using the MagLite 3AA. It to can only be carried in a holster comfortably.

I cannot wait until I get some decent NiMH for this 2C lite.. and upgrade the internals. Then it will truly shine.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jun 13, 2007)

etc said:


> * AAP3W vs. MagLite 2D 3W and MagLite 3AA 3W...
> *
> 
> I cannot wait until I get some decent NiMH for this 2C lite.. and upgrade the internals. Then it will truly shine.


Do what I did as far as NiMH go (see my post below). Plus, it's lighter with the AA's..  Upgrading the emitter is next, it'll be my FIRST soldering job!! :thinking:



BMRSEB said:


> ...I have mine running 2 AA Energizer NiMH Rechargeables using an AA to C adaptor from Litemania, #27 on his list..


----------



## SuperTorch (Jun 14, 2007)

etc said:


> upgrade the internals. Then it will truly shine.


 
Yes its a MustMod:


----------



## etc (Jun 14, 2007)

Why would you want to downgrade from C to AA, at half the capacity?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 14, 2007)

Granted, the runtime won't be so great, but I like the idea of using the AA to C adapters for this light. In fact, I've tried it, but just for a test. When I run out of C batts I'll probably put some of my AA NiMH's to work in those adapters that are just sitting around anyway.

Geoff


----------



## eav2k (Jun 17, 2007)

I just got the AAP 2c light, it's bright. It's brighter than my Task Force 2c, it's also brighter than my Harbor Freight 3d light, which makes it the brightest led light I own.


----------



## BMRSEB (Jun 18, 2007)

eav2k said:


> I just got the AAP 2c light, it's bright. It's brighter than my Task Force 2c, it's also brighter than my Harbor Freight 3d light, *which makes it the brightest led light I own*.


Run, run very far away from here!! Very soon you'll be out of money, but at least you'll have a mini "sun" in your pocket!!


----------



## martytoo (Jun 18, 2007)

eav2k said:


> I just got the AAP 2c light, it's bright. It's brighter than my Task Force 2c, it's also brighter than my Harbor Freight 3d light, which makes it the brightest led light I own.


 
Do you mean the stock AAP 2C is bright or did you modify or buy a modified light?


----------



## roverjohn (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow. Just got one of these babies. Very impressive even at noon while shining at lit up stuff. How tough would a two stage circuit be with just "high, low, off" be? A super long run time "low" added to this light would be the bomb.
John....


----------



## sims2k (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone actually seen or bought the Cree version of this light ? I would be very interested in buying one. I have several of the TF2C cree version but I like the blued version of the AAP2C.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 6, 2007)

Not seen one yet, but when I do it's mine!
If they make one that is....


----------



## umberto (Nov 7, 2007)

how can you tell the lux version from the cree version of this light at Advance auto parts?

when did the cree version come out....if the packaging is the same, is there a way to tell be looking into the lens to see the emmitter?


----------



## Joshatdot (Nov 7, 2007)

mdocod said:


> funny... I was just about to start a thread to give a "heads up" on this task-force equivalent... I was just down at AAP and saw this on the shelf..
> 
> glad I looked around to see if it had already been mentioned- looks like plenty of good discussion going on about it already.
> 
> ...



Could one mod it with a regulated circuit & a CREE Q5?


----------



## uh1c (Nov 7, 2007)

FWIW:
There are no Lowe's or Advance Auto near me, so I ordered on line:
http://www.partsamerica.com/Product...92&MfrCode=&MfrPartNumber=&st=0&so=0&begin=41
total damage was $28.61 and estimated 7 days shipping.
We have Auto Zones and Kragens for car parts in this area but no Advance.

EDIT: 12/8/2007: This light does not seem to be available at this link any longer.


----------



## tvman (Nov 10, 2007)

uh1c said:


> FWIW:
> There are no Lowe's or Advance Auto near me, so I ordered on line:
> http://www.partsamerica.com/Product...92&MfrCode=&MfrPartNumber=&st=0&so=0&begin=41
> total damage was $28.61 and estimated 7 days shipping.
> We have Auto Zones and Kragens for car parts in this area but no Advance.



it's a heck of a light for the price. I tested the demo AAP in the parking lot and it lit up the traffic sign across the Blvd. I came back a few weeks later for two more. 

I am hoping a cree version will be produced.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 12, 2007)

I am still waiting for someone to post here about the cree version. I have been to many AAP stores within 120 miles radius from home and still have not seen any packaging that says cree or Xlamp on it. Unless the packaging is the same...just upgraded LED.


----------



## uh1c (Nov 15, 2007)

Just got mine via BBT (Big Brown Truck)(UPS)...arrived on the day they promised.
I can only agree with the previous posts; a great starter light, perfect, IMO, for toolbox or car.
I do not have the Lowe's but I do have the ROV 3C and seem to be aimed at the same market. The smaller 2C is more handy but either would serve...especially for LED beginners making the transition from a 2C Maglite for example.
Great stocking stuffer.:devil:

sims2k: FWIW: no Cree version yet that I've heard about, only Luxeon 3W.:wave:


----------



## thekobk (Nov 15, 2007)

If you want a cree version just get one of these and mod your own. I did this weekend and cant believe how much brighter this light is. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394


----------



## sims2k (Nov 15, 2007)

thekobk said:


> If you want a cree version just get one of these and mod your own. I did this weekend and cant believe how much brighter this light is. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394



I guess this mod would do the trick..will order the Q5 and go from there. Thanks.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 16, 2007)

Got an email from AAP today with a $5 coupon for use on any purchase of $25 or more. Wonder if anyone got that email too. Going to use mine on the AAP2C and light bulbs.


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the housing of this light but to be truthfully the Lowes Cree 3W kick the poop out of it in terms of throw and out put. I put my Lowes Lens and Cree led into it since the are inter changeable you shouldn't full screw in the Cree head when using the AAP 3W housing or the led won sit right in the flashlight but if you do it right it will work perfect. When a Cree version of this light show up I will get more than a few but that may be till next summer. I love the light but the Cree can be bought at Lowes and when you see it at night there is no comparison, let hope the get the Cree version soon. And a Cree star is not a god mod here with out a new lens built for a Cree and better swap is the Seoul P4 since its built very close to luxeon specs and just drops in and increases brightness.


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 16, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> a Cree star is not a god mod here with out a new lens built for a Cree and better swap is the Seoul P4 since its built very close to luxeon specs and just drops in and increases brightness.


 
Have you tried the CREE star in the AAP 2C, or did you just go straight to the SEOUL SSC? (Someone else in this thread was recommending CREE).

Also, now that you've modded your AAP 2C with SSC, how does it compare to the TF 2C CREE? Thanks!


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 16, 2007)

Techjunkie said:


> Have you tried the CREE star in the AAP 2C, or did you just go straight to the SEOUL SSC? (Someone else in this thread was recommending CREE).
> 
> Also, now that you've modded your AAP 2C with SSC, how does it compare to the TF 2C CREE? Thanks!


 
Yes I tried a Cree in my nubyness and it is bright but the beam is deformed, more spill if you like that but nothing great. The Seoul P4 are made as a kinda Cree based Luxeon and fit right in and the optics are very good. Seoul P4 ALL THE WAY. Cree Q5 No Way unless you change the optics also.


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 16, 2007)

SuperTorch said:


> Yes I tried a Cree in my nubyness and it is bright but the beam is deformed, more spill if you like that but nothing great. The Seoul P4 are made as a kinda Cree based Luxeon and fit right in and the optics are very good. Seoul P4 ALL THE WAY. Cree Q5 No Way unless you change the optics also.


 
Thanks for the advice. I've just ordered a Seoul P4 U bin star from dealextreme for about $6. (I should have it in about two weeks  )

I'm hoping this will bring the AAP 2C to somthing similar or better than my TF 2C CREE (XLamp). I've bought both this week and the AAP Luxeon looks almost purple after viewing the TF CREE. (If I'd never seen the TF CREE, I wouldn't even bother upgrading the AAP Lux.)

I don't suppose you have any beam shots to compare the TF CREE and your SSC modded AAP?


----------



## SuperTorch (Nov 17, 2007)

For $6 you didn't do wrong, but the TaskForce Cree is better than Seoul P4 mod- by a lot.


----------



## tvman (Nov 17, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Got an email from AAP today with a $5 coupon for use on any purchase of $25 or more. Wonder if anyone got that email too. Going to use mine on the AAP2C and light bulbs.



Do you have to purchase item(s) online to get coupon? I have registered for the AAP newsletter.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 20, 2007)

tvman,

No I did not purchase anything online from AAP. I am just registered for their newsletters.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 20, 2007)

I really like the AAP2C light as it is blued instead of silvery like the TF2C. But...comparing them side by side ....the Lowes TF2C is brighter...whiter output than the AAP2C. So the AAP2C goes back to the store. I was going to mod the AAP2C with the DX Cree Q5 but after reading this thread I decided no to.


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 20, 2007)

I just picked up my second TF 2C to swap the guts into my AAP 2C and re-gift the TF with the AAP guts.

The transplant was straightforward and now I have a TF 2C and an AAP 2C both with TF 2C guts. As SuperTorch pointed out, for proper focus, the collimator lens needs to make contact with the gasket around the emitter, so you need to back the TF head assembly a few turns out of the AAP head to raise it to the right height for the collimator to make contact. A friend of mine now has the 2nd TF 2C with the AAP 2C guts, which is still a darn nice light and probably compares equally with the original 3W luxeon TF 2C.

I'm posting to let you know that I'm quite surprised at the difference in color temperature between the two sets of TF 2C guts. Both have CREE XLamp stars on black PCB (there were some TF torches with white PCB that I opted not to try) and individually, they each seem bright and white, but compared next to each other, one seems purpleish and the other seems greenish. 

Also, they both have the same collimator lens, but the purpleish one has a very slightly less focused hotspot then the greenish one, which I think is due to the focus of the cree emitter itself.

Don't get me wrong, they are about equal, all things considered (especially price). I just want to point out that with mass produced, department store flashlights, you don't get the same kind of consistent binning that you probably do with enthusiast torches.


----------



## beefy (Nov 20, 2007)

Would this be a good light for exploring old buildings? A lot of time would be spent in rooms so long range is not as important. Does this light have too much of a focused beam for the job? Maybe I would be better off with a MagLED with adjustable focus?


----------



## uh1c (Nov 20, 2007)

Beefy, it has a pretty tight and defined hotspot; there are many others that are more spill. 
If you already have a C or D Maglite around, you can get a Terralux LED drop-in for about $25.00; that might meet your needs.
and 
:welcome:
(Alternatively, you can join the mix here and spend a few hundred dollars and wonder about having 10-30 flashlights around.:devil


----------



## beefy (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks. New cree Task Force is probably the same deal, then. I might just go pick up a MagLED then. I lost my old trusty baseball-bat sized Mag, otherwise I would have upgraded it. I picked up a Brinkmann 3W 2D from WalMart as it looked like a Mag knockoff, but I learned it doesn't focus.


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 21, 2007)

Beefy,

Lowe's has the Mag 3D LED for ~$35. For only $5 more, it sounds like a better fit for you than the TF 2C, considering you lost your old Mag and need more spill than the TF provides.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Nov 25, 2007)

Regarding lithium cells....

I had never run the AAP/PF with alkalines since I had an Emoli cell right there when I took it out of the package.
It was VERY impressive with an Emoli.

I decided to try the C cells that came with the light last night at work (slow night right?)

I must say.........











THEY SUCKED !!!!!

I would estimate the output with lithium to be 3-4 times with the batteries that came in the pack with the light.

I have also tried it with a 18650 and some paper towel to make it fit, wire, foil, and more paper towel.

I think the Emoli had slightly better output but it was close enough that I can't be sure.
The lithium was so drastically brighter that I won't run C primaries unless I absolutely have to.

I'm thinking that the 3000 mah (real capacity, not what they rate them at)
C L-Ion cells from DX might work just fine and reduce the weight of the light by only running one cell, and a lighter one at that.

I have a PCB from a 18650 that would protect it just fine.

Wonder if the extra room inside could hold the PCB and a charging jack?
Seems like a car cell charger would work ok as long as you had a PCB to shut off the battery at 4.2.
Right??????

BTW, I have a SSC P4 Z-LED SWO on the way to throw in this bad baby !!

Should liven things up a bit.

I wonder what the driver does with 3.7-4.2 volts coming in?

Anyone know?
Have to measure at the pins (contacts?)


----------



## sims2k (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone actually replaced the stock emitter with the SSC P4 Z-LED emitter ? Just wondering if it would enhance the throw of this light.


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Nov 25, 2007)

well it seems to me that someone tested the current to be 900+ ma on this light.

Since the SSC is going to put out twice as much light at the same current then I would say YES to more throw.
Maybe not a huge change in beam shape but more IS more, therefore it will go further.
I like the beam just the shape it is and wouldn't 


I have actually found the AAP to be brighter (more throw, lots more)than my UF with a P4 Cree and 1 X 18650 when it has an L-Ion instead of alkies.

I know it may defeat the purpose of a AAP light by putting an L-Ion in it but give it a try and I assure you that you WILL be impressed.

I will update on the SSC mod when I get it.
Please hurry DX......


----------



## sims2k (Nov 27, 2007)

Will it be safe to put in Li-Ion batteries in the AAP2C ?


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Dec 17, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Will it be safe to put in Li-Ion batteries in the AAP2C ?




I have only used the C cells in it for less than a minute.

It has seen several hours of use with 1 Emoli and lots and lots of use with 1 X 18650 UF 2400 mah.

I haven't had any problems.

I JUST UPGRADED TO A SSC Z POWER WSO BIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE LIGHT WAS ORIGINALLY VERY BLUE-PURPLE AND HAD ROUGLY THE SAME SPOT AS MY CREE P4 UF LIGHT


----------



## gratewhitehuntr (Dec 17, 2007)

sims2k said:


> Will it be safe to put in Li-Ion batteries in the AAP2C ?




I have only used the C cells in it for less than a minute.

It has seen several hours of use with 1 Emoli and lots and lots of use with 1 X 18650 UF 2400 mah.

I haven't had any problems.

I JUST UPGRADED TO A SSC Z POWER WSO BIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE LIGHT WAS ORIGINALLY VERY BLUE-PURPLE AND HAD ROUGLY THE SAME SPOT AS MY CREE P4 UF LIGHT

the UF Cree had drastically more spill even with the same output in the hotspot.

the AAP light now is MUCH whiter and will eclipse the Cree completely at 10 ft on a white wall.

again

originally the AAP and cree threw similar hotspots 
originally the AAP was blue compared th the Cree
originally the AAP lost by a mile due to a similar hotspot but total lack of spill ( ONLY THE HOTSPOT AND NOTHING ELSE )

now with DX SSC WSO Z-LED

AAP hotspot looks at least twice as bright (higher lux due to beam shape)
and is MUCH MUCH whiter than the Cree light.

I'm still thinkin it is less useful for going for a walk or working up close due to the lack of spill.

THis really makes me want to slap a new LED in my Cree light.
Maybe a Q5.............. oh wait ! I got one for Christmas !!! 

Damn thing is SO big though, have to take a grinder to the star !!


----------



## grayrock (Aug 19, 2008)

Looked at one today. The Lowes now has a Cree, from what I understand. Has the AAP been changed to a Cree as well?


----------



## oronocova (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,
AFAIK they have not be updated. I own two of these they are great lights. I have one swapped for a Q5 and one for a SSC. Be sure to get the emitter centered if you swap them, my SSC has an awesome beam but the Q5 is a little off (still as bright or brighter than the SSC just ugly beam.) I run them with AA eneloops in AA-C converters.
I bought my father in law the lowes cree, but if you can do the swap yourself I think the AAP light is a better deal.
-Jon


----------



## etc (Aug 19, 2008)

This is most interesting as I love the 2xC form factor.

A P4 mod with NiMh cells must be awesome.

Alkalines are very bright also but drop quicker.


----------



## SuperTorch (Aug 20, 2008)

I have both my TaskForce Crees in the body of the AAP3W and put the guts of the AAP3W in the body of the Taskforce. Right now there is no reason other than the Body to get these with the TaskForce Cree out there. I wish they would update them though.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here on the Professional's Favorite website they still still state that it is Luxeon.


----------



## etc (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got a AAP3W converted to SSC P4, not sure what bin.

It's brighter than stock, maybe by 30% if I were to guess. Hard to detect and only obvious on a white wall.

I used the new LSD Accupower Evolution C cells.

All in all Seoul is a good change but doesn't generate a 'wow' factor versus the stock Lumileds. 

The other thing is, Seoul P4 doesn't run on Alkalines at 1.15V. Doesn't even cut on. While Lumileds 3W runs, although you can see they are dying.

I wonder what the difference in run-time will be.

Of course the P4 mod kills Fenix L2D.


----------



## SASoCom (Sep 4, 2008)

Here in Southern California we don't have any Advanced Auto Parts stores. We have a Lowes in Redlands Calif. that had a rack of 7 Taskforce 2c cree 60X.Now they have 6 left. Can't wait for it to get dark. From the reviews sounds like an awesome light.


----------



## Jarl (Sep 5, 2008)

SASoCom said:


> Here in Southern California we don't have any Advanced Auto Parts stores. We have a Lowes in Redlands Calif. that had a rack of 7 Taskforce 2c cree 60X.Now they have 6 left. Can't wait for it to get dark. From the reviews sounds like an awesome light.



You only bought 1? Honestly 


If you think it's impressive stock, put a 18650 and Q5 in. It is truly awesome like that.


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bought 2 of the AAP version ($4.95 each - on clearance) 
and 1 of the Lowes TF version ($24.85)

Swapped the guts and lens from the TF into the colder AAP.

I tried all 3 lenses to build the perfect beam.

Lenses *ARE* different where the lens meets the emitter face.
CREE lens has a wider opening, with a more flat and pronounced shoulder at the emitter.
So I HAD to keep that lens with the larger Cree die (it's on a white star). 
Popped in a AW 18650 w/spacer ... *WOW!*
Not a bad lego project.


----------

